# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Metal-foam hybrid, Organic Robotics Lab, Cornell University, 	Ithaca, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Organic Robotics Lab

Team:

Robert Shepherd

Ilse Van Meerbeek

Christopher Batten

----------


## Airicist

"Air Force awards grants to two Cornell faculty members"

by Anne Ju
June 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Morphing Metal and Elastomer Bicontinuous Foams for Reversible Stiffness, Shape Memory, and Self-Healing Soft Machines"

by Ilse M. Van Meerbeek, Benjamin C. Mac Murray, Jae Woo Kim, Sanlin S. Robinson,
Perry X. Zou, Meredith N. Silberstein, Robert F. Shepherd
February 12, 2016

Article "Metal-foam hybrid has potential in soft robotics, aeronautics"

by Tom Fleischman
March 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Terminator-Style Morphing Robots May Soon Become Reality"

by Katrina Pascua
March 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Metal elastomer composite
March 17, 2016

----------

